# My taxation issues in the USA ...



## benny55 (Mar 7, 2008)

I own foreign companies in Switzerland and Russia. I am a Canadian. I am thinking about moving to the United States. I will not be working. Would I have to pay USA taxes if I stayed year round in Florida? How long could I stay in the USA? Would I need a VISA?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you are resident in the US, your worldwide income will be subject to US income taxes. Your foreign companies won't be subject to US taxation, but the income you derive from them will be - depending on how you take it (i.e. salary, dividends, investment income).

To stay year round in Florida, you will need a visa. For more information, UnitedStatesVisas.gov Homepage or consult the US Consulate in Canada.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## benny55 (Mar 7, 2008)

I need a visa to visit the USA? I am a Canadian - you sure?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You don't need a visa to visit - for up to 180 days. But to stay longer than that, you need a visa. You said you wanted to stay year-round in Florida. For that you need a visa. 

Take a look at this website for more information: AMCITS • Canadian Citizens • U.S. Consular Services in Canada

Cheers,
Bev


----------

